# GUIYANG | Guiyang Financial Center | 412m | 1353ft | 80 fl | 275m | 902ft | 54 fl | T/O



## KillerZavatar

omg this project is actually going to become a reality. this design is so damn good :drool:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hm. The design looks like slimy fingers.


----------



## bozenBDJ

This project is Prep now? + Yes, the design seems kind of wacky :weird: .


----------



## z0rg

We dont know if this is the final design...


----------



## bozenBDJ

Hopefully that 'slimy' design will be improved/revised .


----------



## KillerZavatar

hopefully they change nothing for this design, it is unique and amazing


----------



## z0rg

By 南明河


----------



## Eric Offereins

Good to see drilling.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

CANT WAIT


----------



## Gudavalli

*ARCADIS company RTKL signs major contract with Zhongtian Group*












> Series of nine projects to enhance Guiyang’s rapid economic growth and reputation for sustainability
> ARCADIS (EURONEXT: ARCAD), the world’s leading natural and built asset design and consultancy firm, today announced that its global architecture and design practice, RTKL, has signed a series of contracts with the Zhongtian Group, one of China’s top privately held corporations. The commissions cover nine projects and total more than US $25 million. RTKL will provide design consulting services for the projects, which will all be built in Guiyang, the commercial hub of Guizhou Province. The contracts will run for one to two years.
> 
> The multiple, intricate building programs include a culture center, a mixed-use theater, a three-parcel financial center, and a four-parcel tourism magnet dubbed the Guiyang Future Ark, all of which will help give Guiyang a striking skyline and enrich the community. The Future Ark alone covers more than 7 million square meters and has been designated as one of the first of eight ecological districts in China. Encompassing luxury residential, green technology, commercial office and a hot springs resort, the Future Ark represents a new beginning for Guiyang.
> 
> “It is a tremendous honor to work with the Zhongtian Group and to have the opportunity to positively impact Guiyang economically, ecologically and aesthetically,” said RTKL Vice President May Wei.
> 
> “These projects will put their mark on the city through RTKL’s signature approach of designing to a historical, cultural and geographic context,” added Greg Yager, RTKL senior vice president.
> 
> “RTKL is celebrating a decade of working in China this year with offices located in Beijing and Shanghai. Our work has transformed neighborhoods in cities across China, most notably with City Crossing in Shenzhen, the MixC in Shenyang and Life Hub @ Daning,” said Norm Garden, executive vice president and commercial global practice group leader for RTKL.


http://www.arcadis.com/press/ARCADIS_company_RTKL_signs_major_contract_with_Zhongtian_Group.aspx


----------



## Munwon

I totally forgot about this project, Absolutely amazing design!


----------



## KillerZavatar

one of my favorites :cheers:


----------



## orange boy

_*by Nanming*_





































*by Mar Dian Leo*


----------



## KillerZavatar

Looks like this might go fast! U/C by this year would be nice


----------



## Eric Offereins

that should be possible.


----------



## orange boy

*by Mar Dian Leo*

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=647205&extra=page=1&page=48

I don't know, which are these plots from so many buildings here.


----------



## Munwon

Im not sure either but, its for a heavy building by the load bearing capabilities of the foundation.


----------



## orange boy

by The power of example 

An year old, but very sci-fi !!!


----------



## kunming tiger

Very futuristic design.


----------



## ZZ-II

Lets hope they'll stay with that design! These sky bridges are so awesome :cheers:


----------



## binhai




----------



## z0rg

By qrx12340


----------



## z0rg

By qrx12340


----------



## ZZ-II

nothing happened yet


----------



## Puppetgeneral

All of these twin tower projects in Guiyang! This city is going to have the most supertall twins in the world!


----------



## oscillation

by qrx12340

Some new proposal:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
But, the current proposal is already perfect! Design, please don't change on us! hno:


----------



## Blue Flame

I would honestly be surprised if they kept the current design. It's almost never practical to build that audacious, although it would be nice.


----------



## maksnikiforov

Awesome city!


----------



## KillerZavatar

Blue Flame said:


> I would honestly be surprised if they kept the current design. It's almost never practical to build that audacious, although it would be nice.


Yeah, also considering this is guiyang. An A-Tier city might consider a crazy tower, but guiyang seems unlikely. Thinking about what one of the leaders from Eton said, for china B-Tier cities, they build very easy boxy designs for landmark towers, because the construction cost in B cities is the same as in A, only the cost for the ground and the income in the end are both lower. To make the landmark towers then still stand out they make this "10%" twist to the design, to still make it unique. An outrageously complex structure as this does not really fit into this concept, while the other major towers of the city all do with their boxyness.


----------



## Blue Flame

KillerZavatar said:


> Yeah, also considering this is guiyang. An A-Tier city might consider a crazy tower, but guiyang seems unlikely. Thinking about what one of the leaders from Eton said, for china B-Tier cities, they build very easy boxy designs for landmark towers, because the construction cost in B cities is the same as in A, only the cost for the ground and the income in the end are both lower. To make the landmark towers then still stand out they make this "10%" twist to the design, to still make it unique. An outrageously complex structure as this does not really fit into this concept, while the other major towers of the city all do with their boxyness.


Although Guiyang has had some rather audacious designs before.
That one very near this project- the 201 Tower, I believe, is pretty different. I also remember an ~1700ft. design for an IFC in Guiyang with a very wild design. 
But regardless, I would still be surprised if a design like that materialized anywhere. It's architectural candy, which rarely, if ever, outweighs economic value.


----------



## Ch.W

More renders
*Source:* http://m.db.house.qq.com/gy_120764


















*Source:*http://m.fang.com/xf/guiyang/3315089500.htm


----------



## kashawi

This is awesome!


----------



## SkyLinePana

is it still prep if its idle?


----------



## KillerZavatar

this new design is pretty awesome as well, still nothing compared to the conected one of course.


----------



## Blue Flame

I'm sorry, but IMO, it is not awesome, it is boring and pathetic. Compared to what it could have been, it went from something really interesting to just the next supertall to be built. 
I am wondering about how all these new supertalls that in being built in China are going to age, in terms of design. Certainly not all, but the greater percentage of them are boring, plain, monochromatic glass edifices with no personality or character. How will they be viewed in 50 or 75 years?


----------



## KillerZavatar

In 50 or 75 years, I hope they are just fillers  but it leaves the question of how long china's cities will grow upwards.


----------



## ZZ-II

With the spire the taller one could reach 450m.


----------



## KillerZavatar

I rather have this boxy twin supertall get built then waiting for the amazing design and never seeing it completed.


----------



## oscillation

by qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

by 德川圣天
 *Tokugawa holy days*


----------



## oscillation

xunli1987111 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

榜样的力量SQ
 *The power of example SQ*


----------



## oscillation

The power of example via *qrx12340*


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 伊德小镇


----------



## oscillation

by 德川圣天
 *Tokugawa holy days*


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous :cheers::cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by 榜样的力量SQ
 *The power of example SQ*


----------



## oscillation

by Wind of the color 0528


----------



## oscillation

by 风之彩 热火朝天 via *qrx12340*


----------



## KillerZavatar

U/C?


----------



## Munwon

KillerZavatar said:


> U/C?


Depends. If it was in America it would of been in the UC forum long ago.


----------



## ed500

360 panorama with the Financial Center superimposed in.
http://www.brandpano.com/pano/rdowryom


----------



## oscillation

by Lin Chen via *qrx12340*


----------



## ed500

http://fdc.fang.com/news/zt/201701/xdb2016.html


----------



## kanye

Feb 08 by 相信自己


----------



## Munwon

I see workers!!! I'm crying tears of joy!!!


----------



## oscillation

by Nanming via *qrx12340*


----------



## KillerZavatar

that convention center is huge!


----------



## oscillation

by 贵筑凌云
 _*You built Lingyun*_

The main tower slab....


----------



## oscillation

by qian32167


----------



## oscillation

by Xiao via *qrx12340*

200m+ tower slab is poured. Looks like is done. Not yet official heights of both towers.


----------



## oscillation

by  榜样的力量 *The power of example* via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

The show begins...

by 刘燕
*Liu Yan* via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by hao0000




























榜样的力量SQ


----------



## oscillation

by qian32167


----------



## KillerZavatar

how tall are these two currently tallest buildings next to it?


----------



## oscillation

KillerZavatar said:


> how tall are these two currently tallest buildings next to it?


Main tower 401 m, second tower 275 m, according gaoloumi`s main thread. I am not sure for both buildings on the right side~ 205 and 225 m. 

qrx12340









by qian32167


----------



## oscillation

via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

via *qrx12340*
by  风之彩
 *The color of the wind*


----------



## oscillation

by  你★的 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by 你★的 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by qian32167


----------



## oscillation

by 刘燕 *Liu Yan*


----------



## oscillation

by qian32167


----------



## Rui-Silva

What is the 400m tower? left or right? thank you.


----------



## oscillation

Rui-Silva said:


> What is the 400m tower? left or right? thank you.


 The left, You can see the bigger core.

On the pics bellow is on the right side.


----------



## oscillation

by  黃金海岸 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by 刘燕 * Liu Yan*


----------



## kony

so what about the great zaha hadid project ?? it was gorgeous

https://www.google.com.hk/search?q=...4ITWAhWKHJQKHSuTC3kQ_AUICigB&biw=1095&bih=600


----------



## zwamborn

2017-09-05 by 你★的


----------



## oscillation

by qian32167


----------



## oscillation

by Liu Yan










via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

by  你★的 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

by 刘燕 * Liu Yan*


----------



## oscillation

by fghytrksd via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by 
你★的 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

by subaobao


----------



## oscillation

by 你★的 via *qrx12340*


----------



## gao7

by 刘燕 2017-11-25








by 刘燕 2017-11-27








by qrx12340实名认证 2017-11-26








by 贵筑凌云 2017-11-27

















http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=647205&extra=page%3D1&page=170


----------



## oscillation

by 
四叶草 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by fghytrksd  via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by lef200988607


----------



## oscillation

by inna_Chinese_bl


----------



## Sasha 74

very nice photo


----------



## oscillation

by V3vv3


----------



## oscillation

by 失控亻諵╮ * Out of control 亻 諵 ╮*


----------



## oscillation

by fghytrksd via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by 无状态 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by inna_Chinese_bl



















by  无状态 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by 762270777 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

by 风之彩 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by lq2893


----------



## oscillation

by qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

by luoxiong










qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

by 刘燕 * Liu Yan*


----------



## oscillation

via qrx12340

by *xunli1987111*









by 
*QQX*


----------



## oscillation

via qrx12340

*by 
QQX*


----------



## oscillation

by 刘燕 *Liu Yan*

*2018/06/02*


----------



## oscillation

by QQX via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by 老老熊 

275 and 412 meters monsters rising up very fast


----------



## oscillation

by 老老熊


----------



## oscillation

by qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

by Lin Chen via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by 
嫣牛博 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by 老老熊


----------



## Motherussia

oscillation said:


> by Lin Chen via *qrx12340*


^^
Turning into a liveable city from enormously giant construction site (something similar Dubai went trough 10 years ago)


----------



## oscillation

qrx12340


----------



## Architecture lover

The original proposal was so much better and unusual, in love with that sleek base and bridges. 
Anyway the current design is decent, and the square looks great with all that greenery. 



oscillation said:


> by
> 嫣牛博 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by waterping


----------



## oscillation

by squalltc via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

Blake O'Shea said:


> even the poorest province


lol :nuts: there is a 521 m project...This 5 millions province is a very badass.

by *fghytrksd * via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

by luoxiong


----------



## ed500

Design by Super Geometry Architects








































































http://www.supergeometryarchitects.com/projects/guiyang-international-financial-center-twin-towers/


----------



## oscillation

by 老老熊


----------



## oscillation

by 嫣牛博 * Yak Bo* via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by a1215225261212


----------



## teddybear

This city seems to get drastic upgrades.


----------



## oscillation

by 草连三心 * Cao Lian Sanxin*


----------



## oscillation

by squalltc via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by wjian


----------



## oscillation

via qrx12340


----------



## oscillation

via qrx12340

original author at the bottom of the middle of the pic


----------



## Transhumanista

Guiyang for sure has grown a lot during the last decade :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by luoxiong

400m+ should be ??


----------



## Speechless.♥

Guiyang is amazing. 5 years ago I couldn´t bellieve that in 2019 this city will be more interesting than Wuhan or Chongqing. But now it´s reality.


----------



## oscillation

by 风之彩0528


----------



## little universe

By *老汀* from 500px.com











By *youarebelieve* from 500px.com



















​


----------



## sergey220

TO - http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/guiyang-international-financial-center-t1/33699


----------



## KillerZavatar

doesn't look topped out. It is supposed to be 50% taller than the side tower, and currently only looks around 35% taller. So I would say around 30-50 meters still missing


----------



## little universe

By *Jambo* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

By *Wuxueli吴学礼* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## oscillation

by 风之彩0528

*12.14*


----------



## oscillation

by 南明河 via *qrx12340*


----------



## oscillation

by luoxiong

*3.8*




















by 失控亻諵╮

*3.8*


----------



## oscillation

*by luoxiong





























*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 19:*




























*By 风之彩0528 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## oscillation

*by 天宝时代舞人间 5.1





























*


----------



## erkantang

T/O?


----------



## oscillation

erkantang said:


> T/O?


Should be. Not sure there was a ceremony.

*by 榜样的力量SQ 04.05.2020 














*


----------



## Zaz965

I think so


----------



## kanye

June 03 by 天宝时代舞人间


----------



## erkantang

This can finish within 2020


----------



## Hudson11

this is a really nice pair


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 老老熊 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## oscillation

*by ppt via qrx12340 

2020/06/25














*


----------



## Dude254

China,a country with supertall towers in every corner, no need to visit Beijing, Shenzhen etc to see bustling metropolis.


----------



## little universe

by 方映nic on 500px






​


----------



## erkantang

T/O


----------



## oscillation

*by YJ·L














*


----------



## little universe

by 哼哼复叽叽 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

by nzs on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

why do the higher floors have taller ceilings?


----------



## little universe

^^

Don't know, maybe higher floors are meant to be luxurious penthouses? 










by 方映nic on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

little universe said:


> Don't know, maybe higher floors are meant to be luxurious penthouses? ​


I also thought this


----------



## zwamborn

2020-07-20 by 移民北极的鱼


----------



## little universe

by ZAME on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

Aug 22









夕照金融城 by sinkin on 500px









云开雾散时 by 方映nic on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2020-08-21 by YJ·L


----------



## little universe

by 方映nic on 500px








by 方映nic on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

little universe said:


> by 方映nic on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 方映nic on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> ​


bruh you beat me to it by 1 minute 😂


----------



## redcode

Aug 30









城市蜕变 by 方映nic on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
what chaotic urban village


----------



## little universe

by 妙境之镜 on 500px









by 妙境之镜 on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By YJ·L on Gaoloumi*


----------



## trustevil

Where is this city located? North south east west central? I guess I'll Google it


----------



## A Chicagoan

trustevil said:


> Where is this city located? North south east west central? I guess I'll Google it


It's in the Southwest! Near Nanning.


----------



## trustevil

I see I wonder what the climate is here


----------



## KillerZavatar

Guiyang's geography is pretty amazing. worth a google certainly. city is located over 1000m altitude and split in two by mountains, so you have lots of tunnels ending in bridges connecting the two sides of the city, it's a great experience.


----------



## trustevil

KillerZavatar said:


> Guiyang's geography is pretty amazing. worth a google certainly. city is located over 1000m altitude and split in two by mountains, so you have lots of tunnels ending in bridges connecting the two sides of the city, it's a great experience.


So it's China's Denver lol. The kilometer high city not the mile high city


----------



## Io-Diegetic

(I know this is off topic but) I live at 1,900m just less than two kilometers.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 天宝时代舞人间 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## little universe

by sinkin on 500px









by sinkin on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

they are starting activating the internal lights


----------



## oscillation

*by  inna_Chinese_bl









































































































*


----------



## A Chicagoan

oscillation said:


> *by  inna_Chinese_bl
> 
> 
> View attachment 935658
> View attachment 935658
> 
> 
> View attachment 935660
> View attachment 935660
> 
> 
> View attachment 935663
> View attachment 935663
> 
> 
> View attachment 935664
> View attachment 935664
> 
> 
> View attachment 935666
> View attachment 935666
> *


Uh oh! I can't see your pictures!


----------



## oscillation

I confused the buildings.


----------



## trustevil

Was excited for the helipad roof lol


----------



## little universe

by 罪恶王者 on 500px




​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-01-15 by YJ·L










2021-01-18 by 老老熊


----------



## Zaz965

I am very disappointed to see many buildings with flat top and only one with helipad 😭 😁


----------



## Haieg

Zaz965 said:


> I am very disappointed to see many buildings with flat top and only one with helipad 😭 😁


What a nice picture.


----------



## trustevil

No helipad here? Shame


----------



## little universe

by binglanseblue on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

Jun 26









贵州金融城 by Juchao Ban on 500px


----------



## redcode

Jun 30









贵阳热烈庆祝中国共产党成立100周年高层建筑点亮灯光喜气洋洋 by 吴东俊 on 500px









贵阳热烈庆祝中国共产党成立100周年高层建筑点亮灯光喜气洋洋 by 吴东俊 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2021-07-04 by 老老熊


----------



## little universe

by 巧摄天下 on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

Jul 10









傍晚长岭坡金融城 by 青蓝的光 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
huge amount of residential buildings


----------



## zwamborn

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> huge amount of residential buildings


@ZAZ 
What do you think about LOHAS Park - Hongkong

29 Tower >200 m and 9 >180 m


----------



## Zaz965

zwamborn said:


> @ZAZ
> What do you think about LOHAS Park - Hongkong
> 
> 29 Tower >200 m and 9 >180 m


I like them, but without a fat and tall office building, they look very bland 😭 😭


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 20:*








贵州金融城 by Juchao Ban on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn

2021-07-06 by YJ·L










2021-07-21by YJ·L










2021-07-21 by 老老熊


----------



## kanye

July 23 by 尘中之影 









July 24 by 老老熊


----------



## kanye

July 30 by 老老熊


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 3 by 老老熊 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn

2021-08-03 by 老老熊


----------



## little universe

by 孙天元 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

Aug 20









夜幕将至 by 哼哼复叽叽 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ And yet CTBUH has the audacity to call this completed...


----------



## Zaz965

please, developers, finish the cladding, I have ocd 😭


----------



## kanye

September 12 by 风之彩0528


----------

